# anyone used hgh to repair tendonitis issue



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Got it in my left arm, interested in peoples experience and dosing please.

Thank you


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

that was the original reason i made the decision to use GH. i had tendonitis in both elbows and bicep tendons...a a dose of 5iu's ed and within a few weeks alleviated the pain and the clicking and popping i used to feel when doing dips and preacher curls. i was also taking EQ in a 20 week cycle which is the next best thing to GH for collogen synthesis.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Was going to say add in some Nandrolone


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

suffered from a slight tendon injury around my knee for some time, old age and gear weakening my tendons. Used GH for months now but TBH i think the best thing for my recovery was a good dose of deca and collagen supplements. Been reading into collagen and found this is probably the best thing you can use for tendon support.

i used 3ml deca EW with collagen protein (CNP Pro-Tect), and bought some Jointace Collagen tablets by Vitabiotics, aswell as Devils Claw.

http://www.vitabiotics.com/Jointace/collagen_main.aspx

did 4 weeks into my deca, finished last week, and im 3 weeks into my Jointace tablets and my knee injury is near gone. Yes deca can mask injurys but now the deca is slowly coming out my system i still feel confident its helped my recovery.

i bought a friend some Jointace Collagen tablets too, as he snapped a tendon in his arm, had to have an op and pull it back down and screw it to a bone, nice. Hes also given the thumbs up with the tablets.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

i started GH with the thought of sorting a shoulder issue out, i jabbed in to the muscle at the shoulder and it seemed to start working, then i found tb500 and started using that and the combination of the two helped it all even more


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Interesting, yes I used equipoise on a 20 week cycle but at 600mg fir that purpose but it may of been little low dose wise, I may add Deca to my new cycle then and 5 iu of growth and see what's happens. Cheers gents you been helpful


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> suffered from a slight tendon injury around my knee for some time, old age and gear weakening my tendons. Used GH for months now but TBH i think the best thing for my recovery was a good dose of deca and collagen supplements. Been reading into collagen and found this is probably the best thing you can use for tendon support.
> 
> i used 3ml deca EW with collagen protein (CNP Pro-Tect), and bought some Jointace Collagen tablets by Vitabiotics, aswell as Devils Claw.
> 
> ...


mate just looking in to thus. very interesting thanks


----------



## vela13 (Apr 5, 2013)

same issue here.. been on 3iu Mon-Fri for a month now and 2 weeks in with tb500 - results so far seem promising, not sure if its the tb500 or the GH thugh. I also use jointace max. I am scheduled in with a PT for next week to see what they can offer also.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

When ever Im on GH, some of joints seems worse. Prefer tb500 myself. Actually using it now again, training legs is enjoyable again!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There's been some postive results using TB500 but it's pricey. But it seems that 2iu/week brings an improvement.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

latblaster said:


> There's been some postive results using TB500 but it's pricey. But it seems that 2iu/week brings an improvement.


Tell me about it mate. Its very pricey! Sure DRS used to be cheap, have their prices went up or something? Suppose HGH will be just as much. Even though when I was on 5iu/day rips my joints didn't feel any better.


----------

